# Working from home - Online Coding and Billing



## FallonCaster (Mar 19, 2014)

Does anyone know of companies that allow you to work from home?  I had heard that most places that post online are scams.
One that I seen this week was with a company called Progressive Medical Group.
Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hampna (Mar 19, 2014)

*Work from Home*

I know that Precyse Solutions and Pyramid Health are legit. If you go on the Contexo web site they have a job board with remote positions listed.


----------



## klj10 (Mar 19, 2014)

check out UASI   United Audit Solutions Inc.  I have worked from home with them for almost 4 years, I love the company


----------



## skouw (Mar 19, 2014)

*coding from home*

Try Trusthcs.com.  I have been with them for awhile now and love this company,  they offer benefits too if you want yo know more email me skouw@trusthcs.com


----------



## FallonCaster (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank y'all so much for the information! I will definitely check them out!


----------



## joanie718 (Mar 20, 2014)

wow, I wanted to know the same thing.  Thanks for all of the information everyone!  I desperately want to work from home too.


----------



## joanie718 (Mar 20, 2014)

I thought Pyramid or Precyse only accepted the CCS credential from AHIMA.  Does anyone know if they will consider a CPC credential when they state only the AHIMA credentials?


----------



## cordelia (Mar 20, 2014)

joanie718 said:


> I thought Pyramid or Precyse only accepted the CCS credential from AHIMA.  Does anyone know if they will consider a CPC credential when they state only the AHIMA credentials?



I am 90% sure they will accept the CPC for their outpatient coding positions. But even if it doesn't actually state it, I would still apply, the worst they can do is say no.

Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## cordelia (Mar 20, 2014)

FallonBailey said:


> Does anyone know of companies that allow you to work from home?  I had heard that most places that post online are scams.
> One that I seen this week was with a company called Progressive Medical Group.
> Any input would be greatly appreciated!



There are MANY reputable and legitimate companies that employer coders to work at home, most, if not all, require coding experience, but they are certainly not scams. I have been working from home for about 3 years now. 

Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## joanie718 (Mar 20, 2014)

cordelia, so what company do you work for?  Thanks!


----------



## LCR CPC (Mar 20, 2014)

Progressive Medical Group is a legit company, although I know nothing about them from the work-at-home coding angle.  They are hospitalists.


----------



## YPUllom (Mar 28, 2014)

I have worked remotely since 2007.   Companies I have worked for are over the years are: 
Precyse 
Medassurant (which is now Inovalon, Inc)  
Peak Health Solutions,
Outcomes Health Solutions
I currently work for Altegra Health which was formerly The Coding Source and has very recently bought Outcomes.   I cannot say which of these are hiring at this point.  Find their websites and see what you can find out.


----------



## IndepCoder (Mar 31, 2014)

*Work from home*



klj10 said:


> check out UASI   United Audit Solutions Inc.  I have worked from home with them for almost 4 years, I love the company




Maybe you can share with us the process to get hired


----------



## tls702001 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Remote Coder*



skouw said:


> Try Trusthcs.com.  I have been with them for awhile now and love this company,  they offer benefits too if you want yo know more email me skouw@trusthcs.com



I just tried to email you but it came back.  Please email me at tls702001@verizon.net


----------

